# PSE Citation II 1979



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I have a PSE Citation II 1979 in very good shooting condition! But I would like to know where can I get spare parts for this model.

Thanks


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

*pse site*

go to the pse web site and and go to contact pse and email terry ragsdale he sould be able to help you out. also check out the archery history site. you should be able to find someone that can put you on the right track
rob k


----------

